# New metal halide bulb: Hamilton 175W 6500K Metal Halide Bulb - Mogul Base



## venaman (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am looking to buy the following bulb from JLaquatics:

Hamilton 175W 6500K Metal Halide Bulb - Mogul Base ($77.95 each)
Hamilton Tech

I am just wondering, how do you know if the bulb is appropriate for a horizontal mount pendant. Or are all bulbs fit to be mounted horizontally. 

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

MH bulbs for the aquarium trade are horizontal mounts. Buying MH bulbs outside of the aquarium demographic would have an H or V marking.

HTH


----------

